# 

## mareckiyz450f

Witam prosiłbym użytkownikow kominków z płaszczem wodnym i użytkowników pieców wielofunkcyjnych na ( miał ,ekogroszek , zborze) o wypowiedz jakie maja koszty ogrzewania lub znawców tychze systemow grzewczych o wypowiedz co sie lepiej opłaca zainstalowac w domu Chce ogrzewac dom doł ogrzewanie podłogowe oko 120m2 i poddasze grzejniki okolo 40m2 powierzchni grzewczej Zdecydowalem sie no ogrzewanie podłogowe poniewaz mam nad salonem pustke az do stropu (dom z tz antresolą) i wydaje mi sie ze w gre wchodzi tylko w takiej sytuacji ogrzewanie podłogowe ale teraz mam dylemat czy kominek z płaszczem czy piec wielofunkcyjny co sie lepiej opłaca , z góry dziekuje

----------


## edde

intrygujacy temat: czym ogrzewać kominek", zdawałoby się że to kominkiem się coś ogrzewa a tu jakiś egzemplarz, który trzeba ogrzewać  :smile:  no to może suszarką do włosów?

----------


## mareckiyz450f

drogi edde jakbys przeczytał tekst nie tylko tytuł to pewniebys zrozumiał o co chodzi  :wink:  miało byc czym ogrzewac  :wink:

----------


## edde

ależ przeczytałem i wiem o o chodzi, ale moze warto było by gdybyś Ty czasem też przeczytał ze zrozumieniem to co napiszesz (ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem tytułu tematu)  :wink: 
to może zrozumiałbyś co innych może śmieszyć...
ps. psoty i tytuły można edytować i poprawiać

----------


## mareckiyz450f

bład juz poprawiony czy moge liczyc teraz na pomoc? :smile:

----------


## Arkaszka

Kominek z plaszczem jest fajny, ale niestety płaszcz często się rozszczelnia, dodatkowo musi być na bierząco obsługiwany, nie możesz zasypać drewna  na 2 dni  :smile:

----------


## mariobros35

> Kominek z plaszczem jest fajny, ale niestety płaszcz często się rozszczelnia, dodatkowo musi być na bierząco obsługiwany, nie możesz zasypać drewna  na 2 dni


no z tym ostatnim stwierdzeniem się nie zgodzę można palić w kominku raz na 2 dni przy odpowiednim podłączeniu i zastosowaniu buforów ciepła do akumulacji ciepła a z szczelnością płaszcza tez nie do końca się zgodzę bo kominki z płaszczem produkuje się podobnie jak kotły na paliwo stałe a przecież nikt nie wymienia kotłów zbyt często

----------

